# Who sell Delta tools in the



## tagnut69 (8 Oct 2007)

As per the title, I have herd a lot about the Delta Unisaw and was wondering if it is avaliable over here.


----------



## Taffy Turner (8 Oct 2007)

I am sure I read somewhere recently that Delta are pulling out of the UK. I am sure others will be along with more info soon.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Russell (8 Oct 2007)

Toolbank were the last company to have the agency for Delta there was a rumour some time ago that Black and Decker were going to take it on but nothing for 2 - 3 years now. I think they are now long gone from the UK


----------



## Noel (8 Oct 2007)

Delta and their agents (Hamilton Power and Toolbank) never imported any TSs other than the generic Chiwanese tin and ali brush motor type that everybody, like Axminster, still do. Unless you're lucky to find a US used model that has been imported on a private basis the States is you're only source.


----------



## Mike.C (8 Oct 2007)

If you want a Uni you will have to import one, but Woodford do a option called the Xcaliber (go to semi pro, table saw, and its the 4th one down)
http://woodfordwm.co.uk/ which a number of members have and if you look on Philly's web site you will find that he has done a review of his.
http://www.philsville.co.uk/ (Click on "The Workshop" and on the top line you will see Xcaliber Table Saw Review)

Let us know what ever saw you choose.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## White House Workshop (8 Oct 2007)

Russell":1ass8eau said:


> Toolbank were the last company to have the agency for Delta there was a rumour some time ago that Black and Decker were going to take it on but nothing for 2 - 3 years now. I think they are now long gone from the UK


Black and Decker are owned by De Walt - I'd be surprised if they took on Delta products.


----------



## Noel (8 Oct 2007)

De Walt are owned by B & D who also bought over Pentair earlier this year. Pentair owned Delta and Devilbliss and a few other manufacturers.

Woodford's models are not copies of the Unisaw but simply the generic version of the Chiwanese cabinet saws (same saw, same factory, dfferent sticker) available under numerous brand names all over the world. They all appear to be good machines at a good price.


----------



## Mike.C (8 Oct 2007)

> Noel,
> 
> Woodford's models are not copies of the Unisaw



I stand corrected and have amended my mistake, but what ever they are they appear to be an excellent saw for the money. :wink: 

Mind you even Philly says in his review that it is and I quote "A Delta Unisaw Clone". :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Noel (8 Oct 2007)

I suppose Mike they're all cabinet saws of one breed or another. My point was that they're not copies or clones, just another edition of a particular type of machine. And as long as they do what it says on the tin and owners are happy it's not an issue. It's also good that such models can now be bought for sensible money and therefore within reach of the ordinary hobbiest.


----------



## Mike.C (8 Oct 2007)

Hi Neil, couldn't agree with you more. I was just trying to say that a few of us thought it was a copy or clone, but in the end as you say, as long as it does the job for a good price that is all that matters.

Cheers

Mike


----------

